# Max Richter, Nils Frahm, and Ilk.



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone have some insight on this contemporary brand of composers? I've enjoyed some of their works, but I can't seem to give them the same value as other modern classical composers like Posadas or Haas.... Maybe more time will come with more understanding.

http://www.last.fm/music/Max+Richter?ac=max%20richter

http://www.last.fm/music/Nils+Frahm


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Vesuvius said:


> Anyone have some insight on this contemporary brand of composers? I've enjoyed some of their works, but I can't seem to give them the same value as other modern classical composers like Posadas or Haas.... Maybe more time will come with more understanding.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/music/Max+Richter?ac=max%20richter
> 
> http://www.last.fm/music/Nils+Frahm


I have five Richter albums and... Meh. It's essentially POP; 'Classical' for people who can't stomach the pure stuff. It's conventionally pleasant music.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Yea. I get that 'pop' classical, as well. It's certainly pleasant, but it doesn't have the stance of Furrer, Montavoni, Parra, Staud, Cerha, etc...


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I have five Richter albums and... Meh. It's essentially POP; 'Classical' for people who can't stomach the pure stuff. It's conventionally pleasant music.


I just checked and found my Max Richter _memoryhouse_ CD (BBC cd13-09) filed under Jazz in my shelving system. I found it between Buddy Rich and The Rippingtons. Conventionally pleasant music, certainly. Classical? Pop? Jazz??? Hey ... some works defy easy categorization. But I would suggest this is closer to Pop than to Classical -- Pop for people who can't stomach the pure stuff.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I have five Richter albums and... Meh. It's essentially POP; 'Classical' for people who can't stomach the pure stuff. It's conventionally pleasant music.


Why didn't you stop after the second or third album? Or did you get them all at once?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Max Richter: basically a film composer, got to do the 'Vivaldi Four Seasons' in the DGG "recomposed" series, and has one kind of toehold on a sort of 'ambient' genre with his stamp on it as well. He is a jack of all trades commercial / semi-commercial composer, and there, a highly competent one. Don't expect something more substantial from him, or the music, and it is then 'fine for what it is.'

All within these genres, whatever "the label on the bin," _are, literally, something else,_ which is why I wouldn't dream to look to them to supply the same sort of musical engagement to be had with Georg Friedrich Haas, etc. The intent of Richter or Frahm, or others in these various genres, is utterly different. (It is always good, if measuring, to estimate if the composer's intent has been fairly well-met: I think in both cases, one could easily say "Yes, intent well-met.")

Nils Frahm: some genre(s) of alternative pop, misnomered as 'neoclassical' no doubt. 
Some of his solo piano pieces sit well within the 'new-age' category; some other of his endeavors are far more 'edgy.' 
I liked some of his work with 'cellist Anne Müller, where -- Frahm also quite at home in the engineering studio and familiar with all the toys -- he made more an electronica accompaniment vs. his other 'piano stuff.'

















I consistently recommend his _Tristana_ (and his shorter solo piano pieces) to those seeking more 'contemporary piano / new-ageish' genre music, as being many cuts above much of the rest one can find within that genre.









Two others in a similar 'place / genre:'
Ólafur Arnalds
Peter Broderick


----------



## Kaan (Sep 6, 2014)

I love Max Richter. I comprehend why it has been called as POP compared to other 'classical' works both because pleasantness of the works and pieces being shorter than ten minutes.

Hence I'm saying... Share with me works or composers that to your liking are equal to or better than his works:

H in New England (Basically why I started the piano a year earlier):



Infra 3: Another solo piano in general. Repetitive but has that rhythmic trance feeling in itself plus reflected through piano. I love it: 



November: Used multiple times in TV series The Leftovers. Has that quality into it: 



Last Days: Soundtrack elements? A lot:



Sarajevo: A requiem for Sarajevo:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Other than responses here, I strongly recommend checking out this site's _Ambience, anyone?_ thread:
http://www.talkclassical.com/29543-ambience-anyone.html
There are a goodly number of contributors active there, and many good recommendations for similar music in 'the genre' or its many sub-genres!

Some of the following are from composers considered 'classical' while the pieces listed all share something strongly with the ambient sensibility. I hope you give them a try, and I would be surprised if some do not really engage you, like the John Adams _Common Tones in Simple Time,_ or the music of the Japanese Composer Yoshimatsu, and of course I hope some of the others. At any rate, tuck these, and those that follow more from that alternative genre, onto a playlist, and check them out at your leisure 

Gavin Bryars:
The South Downs, for piano and 'Cello




My first Homage, for two pianos





John Adams:
China Gates, for piano




Common Tones in Simple time, for orchestra




Try, too, the middle movement from his violin concerto, _Chaconne_, which starts at 14'46'' in the link below. This new classical piece also uses two synthesizers along with the orchestra.





David Lang ~ Wed, for piano





John Cage: (two piano pieces)
Dream




In a Landscape





Takashi Yoshimatsu:
Symphony No. 5, 3rd movement




Petals




Piano Concerto _Memo Flora_





Henry Brant ~ On the nature of things









"The Alternative" Musicians:
Julia Kent ~ Overlook (one of many pieces readily found on youtube) 'Cello, with multi-tracking and also done live with a record / playback kit.




Peter Gregson ~ _Falling_, from his new album, _Lights in the sky_. Another 'Cellist / Composer with cool toys  Ditto, re: more easily found on youtube.





Ólafur Arnalds:
Living Room Songs




And they have escaped the weight of darkness





Peter Broderick:
The Dream




Peter Broderick & Machinefabriek ~ Kites





Rafael Anton Irisarri ~ Watching As She Reels 





Brian Eno (one of the 'granddaddies' of ambient)
Ambient 1, Music for Airports




Thursday Afternoon





Rolf Hindenbeutel ~ a short and very sweet piece, _Be Here_


----------



## Kaan (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm familiar with Olaf and Peter. Kind of hating the latter because of a non-sense show of his here in Istanbul though. I'll be spending quite some time now. I'm going to listen all of you shared first though my first-to-go artist is settled: Michael Nyman


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kaan said:


> I'm familiar with Olaf and Peter. Kind of hating the latter because of a non-sense show of his here in Istanbul though. I'll be spending quite some time now. I'm going to listen all of you shared first though my first-to-go artist is settled: Michael Nyman


It is all a matter of personal taste. (Nyman is off my lists as simply 'not my cup of tea' 
If you like Nyman, try 
Louis Andriessen: 
_M is for Man, Music, Mozart,_ for wind band, piano, bass and soprano (the work is in short movements, alternating instrumental, songs with the instruments) There is but one recording, worth finding.
and his short piece, _Passeggiata in tram in America e ritorno_, for a similar ensemble and soprano. Andriessen is 'his own man,' but these pieces are very 'in the sensibility' of some of the Nyman you are fond of, that is if you like Nyman beyond the music for the film, _The Piano._

I forgot this very well-known quasi-pop minimalist piece:
Simeon ten Holt ~ Canto Ostinato
The first runs 1 hour, 40 minutes.




This runs nearly three hours...


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

My boss gave me a Nils Frahm CD - at least he had enough sense not to ask me what I thought of it!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> My boss gave me a Nils Frahm CD - at least he had enough sense not to ask me what I thought of it!


You didn't like it that much? I have to be in a very particular mood for his stuff. Although Frahm's style may not be compatible with certain taste, he's an artist... for sure.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Headphone Hermit said:


> My boss gave me a Nils Frahm CD - at least he had enough sense not to ask me what I thought of it!


These cuts from his album _Duktus,_ in collaboration with 'cellist Anne Müller might make you think of Frahm a bit differently...
Journey for a Traveler





Long Enough





Perhaps 'more typical'
Frahm, with colleagues / pals Ólafur Arnalds and Anne Müller performing live:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

OK, chaps - I *will* give it a listen (with an open mind) tomorrow - thank you for taking the trouble to steer me into something you feel worth my time :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Headphone Hermit said:


> OK, chaps - I *will* give it a listen (with an open mind) tomorrow - thank you for taking the trouble to steer me into something you feel worth my time :tiphat:


I don't know as to whether it will be "worth your while." I know of him, and recommend his work to those looking for more within the genre because he is (already said) a musician with a lot more depth of musicianship than many others working within the genre. The genre stays pretty much within its parameters, so good or not, if you don't care for the stuff, it won't be worth your while


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you - _'over and out'_ - I've listened, I've thought, I've decided to leave it for those who like it

It doesn't flick my switches at all but I can see why it may appeal to some (many) people

:wave:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a Max Richter album. I agree with most of the comments given above.
Pleasant music for the background. With attentive, focussed listening one session is enough.
The gimmick with the "radiosound" spokenword (on the album that I have) wears out pretty quick.
Excellent ambient/muzak for dinerparty or such.

Cheers,
Jos


----------

